# Atv



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

What are the rules for bring in an ATV to mexico, doe it have to be titled.
Thanks
Aussie


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If the ATV, motorcycle, etc., is a larger one with headlights, it may be considered a vehicle. You may only bring one vehicle into Mexico. So, assuming it is a smaller one and is being carried on a trailer behind your car, you will probably be OK. However, you should know that you must always have the trailer and ATV with you whenever you leave Mexico with your car, since they were imported as a unit and must leave as a unit when you leave. Only with an FM3 visa, can you fly out without them if you wish to leave Mexico temporarily and then return. Naturally, you will have to have some proof that you own the ATV and the trailer.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*Importing ATV Into Mexico........*



RVGRINGO said:


> If the ATV, motorcycle, etc., is a larger one with headlights, it may be considered a vehicle. You may only bring one vehicle into Mexico. So, assuming it is a smaller one and is being carried on a trailer behind your car, you will probably be OK. However, you should know that you must always have the trailer and ATV with you whenever you leave Mexico with your car, since they were imported as a unit and must leave as a unit when you leave. Only with an FM3 visa, can you fly out without them if you wish to leave Mexico temporarily and then return. Naturally, you will have to have some proof that you own the ATV and the trailer.


Headlights may indeed be a factor, however, a few months ago I discovered that if a motorcycle engine is over 250cc's then it is considered subject to the same rules of Import as a car. ATV's may be different, but likely not!
Some answers may possibly be found at the Mexico Customs website:
Vehículos - Personas autorizadas para conducir el vehículo - SAT México
Buenos Suerte!
P.S.- Should this website not allow the above address to be displayed, just Google "Aduana Mexico" and you will find it!


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*atv*

it must have current registration...... your trailer also.... if not current, they will not issue the temp importation permit.lane:


----------

